# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Lucid eating experiment

## Trocious

So, I had another lucid last night.  I was in a restaurant, so i thought.... what the hell, time to eat!  At first I thought about not ordering so much food, but then i realized it was a damn dream.  My friend was also there, but he didn't believe it was a dream.  So i just told the waitor to give me a bunch of eggs, a lot of bacon, and lots of pancakes.  While we were waiting for him i devoured some donuts and some biscuits. 

I liked it because the food was AWESOME, especially the donuts, and I could eat as much as i wanted without worrying about calories or something like that... very fun thing to do, you should try it sometime if you get a chance.

----------


## cecile

That would be awesome!
If I ever master lucid dreams
I'm going to do that
and I'm a vegetarian... 
so maybe I could indulge in meat  ::o:

----------


## OldSouthPremium

I love eating in [email protected]

I always chug down beers too when I get the chance in a dream.  But the bottle never empties, it's always full no matter how hard or long I chug for.

It's fun though.

----------


## BillyBob

yeah eating in dreams is amazing, the taste of everything is amplified by like 30x the norm

----------


## sloth

I was posting on a similar post not too long ago. It's back there somewhere.
I hate when I'm trying to quench my thirst in a dream, because I'm genuinely thirsty. I never get satisfied. 
Last night I dreamed on ice cream. Then I woke up and ate ice cream.
One time I dreamed that I ate an alien dog. That was one of the most disturbing dreams I've ever had... even before I ate the dog.

-sloth

----------


## gameover

Thats interesting. I never tried that before. That sounds awesome though. Eat a gourmet dinner...drink some wine. Get a bottle of my favorite beer and drink it endlessly. And everythind would taste exactly as Id like it. Ill have to try this. I'm getting hungry just thinking about it. Hey you could even eat a dancing muffin!

 ::muffin::

----------


## BillyBob

> _Originally posted by gameover_
> *Thats interesting. I never tried that before. That sounds awesome though. Eat a gourmet dinner...drink some wine. Get a bottle of my favorite beer and drink it endlessly. And everythind would taste exactly as Id like it. Ill have to try this. I'm getting hungry just thinking about it. Hey you could even eat a dancing muffin!
> 
> *



*adds "eat a dancing muffin" to his LD checklist*

you should drink until your shitfaced (in the dream) and see what effect it has on you when you wake up

----------


## Limitz

> _Originally posted by Trocious_
> *So, I had another lucid last night. *I was in a restaurant, so i thought.... what the hell, time to eat! *At first I thought about not ordering so much food, but then i realized it was a damn dream. *My friend was also there, but he didn't believe it was a dream. *So i just told the waitor to give me a bunch of eggs, a lot of bacon, and lots of pancakes. *While we were waiting for him i devoured some donuts and some biscuits. *
> 
> I liked it because the food was AWESOME, especially the donuts, and I could eat as much as i wanted without worrying about calories or something like that... very fun thing to do, you should try it sometime if you get a chance.*



Lol, dude that's a really good idea. I'm going to have to try this, maybe changing out the food with my favorite beer  :tongue2:

----------


## Distant Clone

I had some buttered garlic breadsticks and a box of "blueberry lemon-lime" flavored chocolates. I stomached the chocolates in a hurry, and I wish I would have taken another garlic breadstick. 

I had these dreams because I was set on incubating comforting dreams, because I'm not exactly feeling the love lately. Anyways, I incubated dreams about comfort foods. I also had sex twice too, so maybe some other people should try incubating comforting dreams.

----------


## :D

Heh, I'll give it a try and see what happens. I wonder what it's like, because I've never considered tasting anything in my dreams.

----------


## Moonbeam

> _Originally posted by Distant Clone_
> *. Anyways, I incubated dreams about comfort foods. I also had sex twice too, so maybe some other people should try incubating comforting dreams.*



Hey you could eat and have sex at the same time.  It's so rude in real life.  I've got a new LD goal, thanks D.C.!

----------


## invadergarf

I had a dream where I ate a chocolate bar. It was only kind of a lucid dream (i knew I was dreaming, but didn't notice enough to take control or have my mind really notice I was dreaming...) but I did notice how great the chocolate tasted. I've hoped to try eating more next lucid dream but haven't had one for a while.

Eating is definitely fun in lucid dreams though, something I hadn't even heard anybody talk about until just now. It's hard to believe though, out of everything we think about doing in lucid dreams, having a great feast isn't really the first thing to come to mind. I can definitely say though, it's a great experience.

----------


## Moonbeam

Well I had an LD last night (finally, yes, I'll stop whining now but thanks for listening); I completed half of my previously stated lucid goal (see above; it was Distant Clone's idea really).





> _Originally posted by invadergarf_
> * It's hard to believe though, out of everything we think about doing in lucid dreams, having a great feast isn't really the first thing to come to mind.*



When I'm awake it is!  I would love it!  A dozen Krispy Kremes!  Chocolate!  No regrets!  Unfortunately when I am dreaming, something else always comes to mind.  I need to work on that.

Thanks for the topic; now that I am back in the game I can't wait to do it. (I hope I probably just jinxed myself).

----------


## ReaLIllusion

> _Originally posted by Moonbeam_
> *
> 
> Hey you could eat and have sex at the same time.  It's so rude in real life.  I've got a new LD goal, thanks D.C.!*



You freakin crack me up Moonbeam...   ::lmao::

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by Trocious_
> *So, I had another lucid last night.  I was in a restaurant, so i thought.... what the hell, time to eat!  At first I thought about not ordering so much food, but then i realized it was a damn dream.  My friend was also there, but he didn't believe it was a dream.  So i just told the waitor to give me a bunch of eggs, a lot of bacon, and lots of pancakes.  While we were waiting for him i devoured some donuts and some biscuits. 
> 
> I liked it because the food was AWESOME, especially the donuts, and I could eat as much as i wanted without worrying about calories or something like that... very fun thing to do, you should try it sometime if you get a chance.*



Well, good!

One of the problems that people have in dreams is that they keep on their Waking Budgets and diets.  It is a material fixations that should not follow into the spiritual world of dreaming. 

years ago I noticed that I was buying off the cheap rack in Dreams, and getting all of the entry level stuff and low grade items.  I was simply assuming i was as poor in my dreams as in real life, all without checking my dream wallet for money and credit cards. 

One should not assume that the dream persona is having the safe career difficulties as one's Waking Self.

----------


## invadergarf

> _Originally posted by Leo Volont_
> *
> 
> Well, good!
> 
> One of the problems that people have in dreams is that they keep on their Waking Budgets and diets.  It is a material fixations that should not follow into the spiritual world of dreaming. 
> 
> years ago I noticed that I was buying off the cheap rack in Dreams, and getting all of the entry level stuff and low grade items.  I was simply assuming i was as poor in my dreams as in real life, all without checking my dream wallet for money and credit cards. 
> 
> One should not assume that the dream persona is having the safe career difficulties as one's Waking Self.*



That's something I need to keep in mind, I keep wasting time doing things which aren't necessary in dreams. There's so many things I need to keep in mind while lucid dreaming, lol.

Well, hopefully I can have a lucid dream soon where I try eating stuff again!

----------


## PenguinLord13

> _Originally posted by Trocious_
> *So, I had another lucid last night.  I was in a restaurant, so i thought.... what the hell, time to eat!  At first I thought about not ordering so much food, but then i realized it was a damn dream.  My friend was also there, but he didn't believe it was a dream.  So i just told the waitor to give me a bunch of eggs, a lot of bacon, and lots of pancakes.  While we were waiting for him i devoured some donuts and some biscuits. 
> 
> I liked it because the food was AWESOME, especially the donuts, and I could eat as much as i wanted without worrying about calories or something like that... very fun thing to do, you should try it sometime if you get a chance.*



I think I've said this before, and I'll say it again. What fun. That is what Lucid Dreaming is for. It is for the ability to do what you want without worry of consequence, and while I believe it should be a learning experience too, LDing is fun. I mean, what can be better than eating a crapload of unhealthy but so yummy food, and taking in like 5000 calories, yet not having to worry for a second about becoming morbidly obese and dying of a heart attack even after a quintople bypass surgery at age 35.

----------


## Distant Clone

> _Originally posted by Moonbeam_
> *Hey you could eat and have sex at the same time.  It's so rude in real life.  I've got a new LD goal, thanks D.C.!*



Glad I inspired you  ::D: . 

After reading Leo's comment, quoted by invadergarf, I think I had a great dream last night  :smiley:  because I had $1,423 cash in my wallet.




> I had a dream where I was going around, and later inside a venue where Tool was performing. BMB, the newsletter guy, formed a good sized paperclip that represented the show about to take place. It was like these could be used to digitally reproduce the show (i.e. like a CD of it). He put it in the trash, which someone immediately took. Then he started selling them, for $100 a pop. Digging through my wallet, I found I was loaded. I had two checks, one for $707 dollars, another one he would not take either, only cash. I had one $1,000 bill, and a whole lot more of smaller bills.* I remember having $1,423 in cash*.
> 
> Earlier in the dream the show had started with the drummer and bassist coming out first, and starting off with a song that we didn't really know what was playing. Soon it became clear that it was "Vicarious", and then the guitarist came out. Last was Maynard on vocals. This is when my attention turned to BMB and the paperclip copies. After enough people had bought one, I asked him if he had change for $1,000 with a smile, at which point he said not to worry about it. From then on, I paid attention to the show, where Maynard was swinging in a parachute, dressed patriotically in red, white and blue. He was doing the chorus for the second time to "Vicarious".
> 
> Then they played "Wings for Marie" in the dream, which I have not actually heard yet. I have read the lyrics though. It was a mixture of a Godsmack song, "Sleeping Beauty" by Maynard's other band, A Perfect Circle, "H", and I think "Disposition". There was one line from Godsmack's song, followed by "I thought I could save you", and they actually made sense how they were ran together.[/b]



All interesting, nonetheless.

----------


## invadergarf

I didn't get to eat last night in my dreams (no food was around! or a supermarket!), hopefully though if I ever am in a supermarket during my lucid dreams i'll know that I could have as much money as I want in my dreams and use it to buy heaps of food for an interesting experience. I hope that after Leo's post (just like Distant Clone) i'll have heaps of money in my wallet when I need it (I bet now i've said that the opposite will come true and I'll be broke and won't be able to make more money).

----------


## PenguinLord13

> _Originally posted by invadergarf_
> *I didn't get to eat last night in my dreams (no food was around! or a supermarket!), hopefully though if I ever am in a supermarket during my lucid dreams i'll know that I could have as much money as I want in my dreams and use it to buy heaps of food for an interesting experience. I hope that after Leo's post (just like Distant Clone) i'll have heaps of money in my wallet when I need it (I bet now i've said that the opposite will come true and I'll be broke and won't be able to make more money).*



Why do you need to be in the supermarket? You can just say when I turn the corner I will see a candy shop, and it will happen. And what's the point of buying? This is a dream you don't have to pay for stuff, you can say, everything here is free, and take all you want.

----------


## Lonewolf

Yea before I knew about lucid dreams, whenever I was aware I was dreaming I would immediately start grabbing some food and eating it if I was at a supermarket.

----------


## .jared.

The other night in a non lucid dream i had a beer, i figured i would give one a shot. Its weird because i never drink in real life. I have never had anything alcoholic. It was like peach flavoured. And i was like. "damn this is good. I should drink more often. "

----------


## invadergarf

> _Originally posted by PenguinLord13_
> *
> 
> Why do you need to be in the supermarket? You can just say when I turn the corner I will see a candy shop, and it will happen. And what's the point of buying? This is a dream you don't have to pay for stuff, you can say, everything here is free, and take all you want.*



Well I have trouble making things appear (i've tried to make friends appear so many times, but it just doesn't work for me yet...) so that option is kinda out for me, lol. I could just take stuff (and probably would) but buying it would be fun also. Not a fast way of getting the food however, so just taking it would work a bit better.

----------


## missmimi

wow you guys are all lucky to be able to taste your food in dreams. i can never distinctly taste, but i get pleasure from anticipating what i am about to eat, along with the pleasure of having it go in my mouth and swallowing, never on actually tasting though.

----------


## invadergarf

> _Originally posted by missmimi_
> *wow you guys are all lucky to be able to taste your food in dreams. i can never distinctly taste, but i get pleasure from anticipating what i am about to eat, along with the pleasure of having it go in my mouth and swallowing, never on actually tasting though.*



Hmmm, that's weird, wouldn't there be a way to make yourself taste it though? By expecting to taste something or something like that?

----------


## Wuollet

If you're going to eat in you're dream, I say go all the way, have a  joint before going to the Supertmart and get the muncheese.  ::D: 

Muncheese +tons of cash +Supermarket full of.. yeah whatever you want to eat.

How to gain +50kg in one meal   ::mrgreen::

----------

